# Degrado Di Maio: sotto l'1%, spegne le luci e manda via i giornalisti.



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


Sto male


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono *spente le luci della sede* e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.



Bravo Giggino, scelta responsabile per il caro-energia, ma quale flop.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Settembre 2022)

Sto godendo a bestia


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

Giusto così.
Alla fine tutti i nodi vengono al pettine


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Settembre 2022)

Mandi il curriculum per un posto al nostro nuovo stadio


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono* invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci* della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.



C'è crisi


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*ha perso il confronto diretto uninominale a Napoli, ha vinto il suo ex ministro Costa*



>


----------



## __king george__ (26 Settembre 2022)

ha fatto meno di paragone quindi?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

"M'hanno fatto nero".


----------



## sampapot (26 Settembre 2022)

consolati Giggino....ci dono tanti stadi in Italia e all'estero


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ha fatto meno di paragone quindi?


ha preso tre volte meno voti
1,7 Italexit e lui 0,6


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ha fatto meno di paragone quindi?


E nessuno ha ancora capito chi abbia avuto il coraggio di votarlo.
Penso ci voglia una puntata di Report per scoprirlo.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

dove l'hanno fatto votare ?
in un sottoscale ?



>


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


E qui si gode


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Il risveglio è dolce.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


E' ora che ritorni a fare quello che faceva prima, qualunque lavoro sia.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.



Handicappato!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.



Chissà che pensava di ottenere lasciando i 5stelle in quella maniera, misteri della vita.


----------



## sunburn (26 Settembre 2022)

Siete troppo duri con Di Maio. Lui è sempre stato per il limite dei due mandati e ha mantenuto la promessa…


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


il topic più atteso di settembre


----------



## Milanoide (26 Settembre 2022)

Scriverà un libro intitolato " Gli Anni De La Farnesina", farà conferenze, guadagnerà un sacco di soldi._..
Questo scappato di casa rientra dalla finestra, segnatevelo._


----------



## sunburn (26 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Scriverà un libro intitolato " Gli Anni De La Farnesina", farà conferenze, guadagnerà un sacco di soldi._..
> Questo scappato di casa rientra dalla finestra, segnatevelo._


Lo faranno ministro degli Esteri nel prossimo governo tecnico…


----------



## Swaitak (26 Settembre 2022)

Battuto da Cateno De luca- Giarrusso , Vita , Italia Sovrana e popolare, De magistris


----------



## Milanoide (26 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Battuto da Cateno De luca- Giarrusso , Vita , Italia Sovrana e popolare, De magistris


Italiani stanchi dei soliti voltagabbana e pronti a tirare diritti fino alla fine...


----------



## Sam (26 Settembre 2022)

Pare che ieri sera l’abbiano visto mettere un annuncio di lavoro su InfoJobs come venditore di bibite e paninaro.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


Arrivederci.. arrivederci...

Oggi non si parla.

Diosanto a chi abbiamo affidato il destino del paese.
Diosanto.


----------



## Miro (26 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chissà che pensava di ottenere lasciando i 5stelle in quella maniera, misteri della vita.


Credo che nella sua testa pensasse di riuscire ad attrarre il voto dei percettori del RDC. Alla fine è stato il suo unico "successo" e probabilmente credeva di poter campare con questo. Ovviamente da gran caprone quale è si è autodistrutto avvicinandosi al PD, che non vede l'ora smantellare il reddito.


----------



## Devil man (26 Settembre 2022)

ieri guardavo la maratona di Mentana... quando ha dato i primi exit poll c'è stata una scena alquanto imbarazzante XD...

pensava di aver concluso con Unione Popolare di De Magistris  concludendo con *" ok va bene questi sono gli exit poll " *, poi silenzio, gli arriva una comunicazione dalla regia ed esclama *" a no scusate c'è anche lui Di Maio con lo 0/0.5/1 %  con il faccione di Di Maio a tutto schermo sorridente!*

mi sono piegato in due dalle risate


----------



## Shmuk (26 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3341



Ite missa est.

Acta est fabula.


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ite missa est.
> 
> Acta est fabula.


Deo gratias!


----------



## hakaishin (26 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Handicappato!


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Settembre 2022)

Pseudopolitico che si piace troppo da sempre e come tutti coloro che si vedono come non sono si è scollegato completamente dalla realtà percependo un movimento a lui fedele che non è mai esistito.


----------



## Rudi84 (26 Settembre 2022)

Ora può fare domanda per il rdc


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


Fatto fuori per questa foto-scandalo scattata sulla via della seta dai servizi segreti americani







Cercava chiaramente di vendere il Paese ai comunisti


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ora può fare domanda per il rdc


Ha il vitalizio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fatto fuori per questa foto-scandalo scattata sulla via della seta dai servizi segreti americani
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che schifo di uomo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3345


A mani basse miglior foto del mese!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A mani basse miglior foto del mese!



Foto più goduriosa dai tempi dello scudetto!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573715758143635468


----------



## Shmuk (26 Settembre 2022)

Insomma, si può dire che Conte gli abbia fatto non solo le scarpe ma anche lo scalpo, e dire che nel M5s ce l'aveva portato praticamente lui...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2022)

La fine politica di Di Maio è una delle conseguenze migliori di questo voto.


----------



## Maximo (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


Con quello che costa la luce, ha preso la decisione più intelligente che potesse prendere.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Foto più goduriosa dai tempi dello scudetto!



Qui era opportuno il video mitico, secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2022)

Di Maio


----------



## fabri47 (26 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Insomma, si può dire che Conte gli abbia fatto non solo le scarpe ma anche lo scalpo, e dire che nel M5s ce l'aveva portato praticamente lui...


Semplicemente perchè il 30% del M5S non è opera di Di Maio, ma dei vaffa di Grillo e al massimo le piazzate di Di Battista, oltre al fatto che erano una forza politica nuova. Di Maio è sempre stato una figurina, un leader debole che ha sempre evitato il confronto con qualcuno perchè dialetticamente inesistente, ma che allo stesso tempo si è trovato al posto giusto al momento giusto, complice anche il fatto che Di Battista si è fatto da parte dandogli praticamente il tappeto rosso.

Non a caso, il M5S è incominciato a crollato di brutto appena è andato al governo proprio perchè come capo politico era un incapace totale. E' stato umiliato da tutti, da Salvini a Zingaretti, fino a Conte e poco importa che le testate lo abbiano trattato uno statista dopo che ha abbandonato il M5S, visto che tutto il popolo lo considera una "munnezza".


----------



## TheKombo (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


Figura di M epica, almeno di questo bisogna dargliene atto


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2022)

Di Maio cerca lavoro


----------



## dadensa (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


Conosco uno che ha votato Di Maio (incluso Di Maio stesso e i suoi parenti stretti, spero). Alla mia domanda sul motivo mi ha risposto: "quest'anno non sapevo proprio chi votare ma sono contrario all'astensione. Stavo per fare scheda bianca poi ho visto quel simbolino triste. Sapendo che sarebbe stato un voto senza conseguenze gliel'ho dato così, a titolo consolatorio".


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Conosco uno che ha votato Di Maio (incluso Di Maio stesso e i suoi parenti stretti, spero). Alla mia domanda sul motivo mi ha risposto: "quest'anno non sapevo proprio chi votare ma sono contrario all'astensione. Stavo per fare scheda bianca poi ho visto quel simbolino triste. Sapendo che sarebbe stato un voto senza conseguenze gliel'ho dato così, a titolo consolatorio".


Come quando fai la carità e lanci una bella monetina da 1 cent.


----------



## vota DC (26 Settembre 2022)

Segnalo che di Impegno Civico è stato eletto Tabacci quindi Di Maio neanche era primo dentro il proprio partito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Settembre 2022)

Ottima notizia che gente come Paragone, Di Maio e affini siano fuori dal parlamento


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Insomma, si può dire che Conte gli abbia fatto non solo le scarpe ma anche lo scalpo, e dire che nel M5s ce l'aveva portato praticamente lui...


Conte ce lo ha portato quell'altra sciagura di Bonafede


----------



## Shmuk (26 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Conte ce lo ha portato quell'altra sciagura di Bonafede



Sì Bonafé, ma è stato Di Maio a dargli il pass per la papabilità a "presidente". In realtà avrebbe dovuto fare più o meno il burattino suo e di Salvini...


----------



## cris (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


C erano dubbi ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado per Luigi di Maio, che secondo le prime proiezioni non ha nemmeno raggiunto l'1%.
> Nessuno si presenta alla sede elettorale. i giornalisti vengono invitatati ad andare via perché vengono spente le luci della sede e viene chiuso il comitato elettorale.


Chissà dove tenterà di imbucarsi adesso.. Hai voglia che si cerchi un lavoro vero sto cialtrone


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2022)

Crozza stasera ha detto "Ciao Gigino insegna agli angeli a volare sui pizzaioli"


----------

